# Rescued a kitty tonight



## cyberdigger (Jul 21, 2011)

She got left at our apartment complex by the neighbors who moved out a month ago.. she was living in the crawlspace under our building until tonight..it was almost too easy to get her in the cage, I think she's a sweet little girl.  My brother has dibs.. []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 22, 2011)

Good deed,...cool cat! Atta boy Cybe!


----------



## epackage (Jul 22, 2011)

Good Karma coming your way Chuckles...[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 22, 2011)

WTG, Charlie!  Thank you, on kitty's behalf.  I can't believe people do s**t like that!  It makes me so angry!  She's a beautiful cat, and very lucky!  If your brother can't take her, I would love to!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks gents! ..and Laur!! []
 We already have 2 cats, and my wife is getting dangerously attached to this one.. actually she is the one who deserves credit for coaxing the lil kitty into the Pet Taxiâ„¢
 The next action is take kitty to the vet to get checked for problems and stuff.. we didn't name her ..not yet anyway.. I'm kinda scared to, to be honest.. 3 cats is a lot of cats in a 1 bedroom apartment! Alice wouldn't be none too happy neither..


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 22, 2011)

Way to go Chuck. I always knew you were a softy at heart despite your hard-guy-cyber-bully-Napoleon-montor-administrator exterior. That cat looks EXACTLY like my Lucy (also rescued from under a porch). Coincidence? I think not. I want my cat back!


----------



## epackage (Jul 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> hard-guy-cyber-bully-Napoleon-montor-administrator exterior!


 ROFL....[8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Thanks gents! ..and Laur!! []
> We already have 2 cats, and my wife is getting dangerously attached to this one.. actually she is the one who deserves credit for coaxing the lil kitty into the Pet Taxiâ„¢
> The next action is take kitty to the vet to get checked for problems and stuff.. we didn't name her ..not yet anyway.. I'm kinda scared to, to be honest.. 3 cats is a lot of cats in a 1 bedroom apartment! Alice wouldn't be none too happy neither..


 
 I want a Pet Taxiâ„¢!  Well, if your wife decides to keep her, we can help out with names.  WTG, Cyberwife!


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> Way to go Chuck. I always knew you were a softy at heart despite your hard-guy-cyber-bully-Napoleon-montor-administrator exterior. That cat looks EXACTLY like my Lucy (also rescued from under a porch). Coincidence? I think not. I want my cat back!


 
 []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 22, 2011)

Bob, that is classic..I keep trying to write something in response, but then I just start giggling again.. maybe I should ban myself for a week..


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ..if my wife decides to keep her, SHE will need a new name too.. just kidding.. fact is my little bro wants a pet and it might work out.. just gotta get this little sweet kitty to Boston... anyone going that way soon? [:-]


----------



## rockbot (Jul 22, 2011)

Good job my friend!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks Rocky!
 12 hours after capture and she's already taking over the bed.. nothing feral about this little darling!


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 22, 2011)

She's grateful!  I'm trying to think of what her coat would be considered.  The first thing I thought of was a Tortie (tortoiseshell).  There are many varieties of that category.


----------



## swizzle (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice little black calico. I can't believe you didn't bring her in in cuffs after you roughed her up a bit. Then again she does look a bit groggy and how would you tell if she had a black eye. [][][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 22, 2011)

..just came back from another bonding session with her.. what a little bundle of luv! [] She has an appointment on Monday with the vet, I sure hope she passes the FIV & leukemia tests.. doesn't seem sick, just skinny and hungry from almost a month in the basement. I dunno who would intentionally leave a pet behind, but they ain't getting her back, that's for sure..
 She has a huge puffy tail, almost as big as the rest of her..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2011)

Keep that thing away from the birds [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 22, 2011)

Yesss, Meester Reeeek...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> ..just came back from another bonding session with her.. what a little bundle of luv! [] She has an appointment on Monday with the vet, I sure hope she passes the FIV & leukemia tests.. doesn't seem sick, just skinny and hungry from almost a month in the basement. I dunno who would intentionally leave a pet behind, but they ain't getting her back, that's for sure..
> She has a huge puffy tail, almost as big as the rest of her..


 

 That is a very  very sore subject with me,I would do the same to the person who did the deed.If they left a cat in a basement,then they get locked in a basement for as long as the cat was imprisoned (no food or water) mabye longer just for fun.If the tie up a dog on a short leash in the hot weather,then they get a 4 foot chain around their neck,and bam !latched on a  fence in the blistering sun.(no water). If you killed a dog, boom ))) down you go.I would have no problem doing what I just said,that is how mad I get with these freakin brain dead A holes! Let me tell you [] People that have no heart no soul no human quality's  treat animals bad as well as the rest of the human race.they do not deserve to share this world with the rest of us. "And that  is all I have to say on that" Forest Gump


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> ..just came back from another bonding session with her.. what a little bundle of luv! [] She has an appointment on Monday with the vet, I sure hope she passes the FIV & leukemia tests.. doesn't seem sick, just skinny and hungry from almost a month in the basement. I dunno who would intentionally leave a pet behind, but they ain't getting her back, that's for sure..
> She has a huge puffy tail, almost as big as the rest of her..


 You  da man Cyb[]--------it takes a heat less  S.O.B. to do that to any animal[]-----glad you were there to help it.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 22, 2011)

I hear ya loud and clear, Rick.. on AM, FM stereo, DVD, MP3 and satellite!!! Me and the Mrs were on this case even before those people officially moved out.. we share a balcony with that apt, a half wall separates them, and we hadn't seen the people in at least a week when we started to hear meowing from their sliding door, which they left open, just the screen was closed.. so I started going over there and feeding/watering this one and the other kitty they had there.. then the official moving day occurred and we thought it was all over until 3 weeks later I hear this poor little cat crying in the basement.. and you know the rest... I thought those 2 college girl neighbors were better than this, and they're long gone now, back to wherever they came from I suppose.. but Mrs Cyber and I are quite fueled about this, and this poor kitty will have nothing less than the best of care from now on, so help us..


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 22, 2011)

What's more, I almost made the mistake of getting the building management involved.. I went to the office and kinda asked what they do about people leaving cats behind when they move.. the answer was like this: if it's a friendly cat, they call some lady who works for Petsmart and she brings the cat there and puts it in the adoption room at the store.. if it's a scaredy cat, and goes in the basement, they lock it down in there until it starves to death. Needless to say, we took matters in our own hands after that little chat..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> What's more, I almost made the mistake of getting the building management involved.. I went to the office and kinda asked what they do about people leaving cats behind when they move.. the answer was like this: if it's a friendly cat, they call some lady who works for Petsmart and she brings the cat there and puts it in the adoption room at the store.. if it's a scaredy cat, and goes in the basement, they lock it down in there until it starves to death. Needless to say, we took matters in our own hands after that little chat..


 
 Them bastards,I hope they encounter a bad HazEing ordeal [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice looking cat,nice color what did ya name him/her.Name that cat?[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah... no name has been chosen yet.. help us! []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2011)

How about  Tippe as in Canoe []


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 22, 2011)

I am with you guys 100%!  Animal cruelty is a crime.  Maybe you should make a report on the evil management.  

 So, you're keeping her?  Okay, let me think of some names.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 22, 2011)

I like Victoria.  You could call her Vicky, for short.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jul 22, 2011)

I like Rufus as a name (if its a he)....I dont know why but I just thought of it when I saw the pics. did some more poking around and found that rufus is the scientific name for bobcat, just an idea. Good job on the rescue mission!


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jul 22, 2011)

And Rufus is one of our new members[] I knew I heard/read it somewhere recently


----------



## swizzle (Jul 22, 2011)

My X-girlyfriend had black calico's. Out of a couple of litters she got what they call a flame tip. Not sure why they call them that but anyways the momma had twin flame tips. They are white cats with blue eyes, tan ears, tan colored & ringed tail and tanned feet. Quite an interesting and beautiful cat. I was raised around cats all my life and could never bring myself to be mean to them. One of our neighbors was an animal hoarder/crack whore. She would leave 2+ cats and 3 dogs locked up in her trailer for 2-4 days at a time. I became their caretaker and made sure they were feed and watered and even bought them food on a few occasions. Animal control, the troopers and the sheriffs were all involved but couldn't do anything because I was making sure they were feed and watered. It took them almost 9 months to evict her. (Our landlord was new and didn't know the whole process). Last I heard she moved back into her sisters house. Now there are 3 sisters and upwards of 30 cats and 6 dogs all in the same house. I had her down to a dozen cats through craigslist but she kept coming up with excuses as to why she needed to keep those dozen cats. Well that's my worst animal story. Sorry if it bums anyone out but its the truth. Its hard to watch animals die when the owner can't afford the vet bills but can afford crack. Swiz [&o]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 22, 2011)

Chuck,
 I don't care what anybody says about you. Anyone that rescues a kitty is allright in my book. I might try to get a picture of my Lucy up again. You might see the similarity. In the shot, (ASsuming I can post it) she is wearing a set of bunny ears my seven year old made (because he figured she'd want to look like a rabbit around Easter time). Its cute.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks Bob! I'd like to see Lucy..

 My wife came up with a suggestion for a name: VÃ¢rcolac ..I think it's Romanian.. [&:]


----------



## towhead (Jul 23, 2011)

Awwww.  -Julie


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jul 23, 2011)

What a cutie![][][] I have 6 cats that we've rescued and each spring they have new litters of kittens which we adopt out.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry. I'll be back.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh I love her ~ []
 I like Adora-belle 
 Belle for short ~
 Means adored and beautiful ~
 Gently Beam her up to Boston and I'll get her to your brother []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 23, 2011)

Ya you'll be neighbors almost.. actually he lives in Gloughfsterhrire or something.. Glowsister..?? it's up there somewhere.. we decided on a name for kitty: Night


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm more of a dog person, but given your circumstance, I would have taken in the cat too...

 I take care of my neighbor's cats occasionally, and they seem nice... They're affectionate, but the claws scare me. One was peacefully sitting on my lap once, and for no reason, he started jabbing his claws into my leg! Is that a sign of affection? [8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes it is Wheel.. it is called kneading.. he just kinda mistook you for bedding material.. []


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> I'm more of a dog person, but given your circumstance, I would have taken in the cat too...
> 
> I take care of my neighbor's cats occasionally, and they seem nice... They're affectionate, but the claws scare me. One was peacefully sitting on my lap once, and for no reason, he started jabbing his claws into my leg! Is that a sign of affection? [8|]


 It's called kneading------they trust you and like you[]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Yes it is Wheel.. it is called kneading.. he just kinda mistook you for bedding material.. []


 
 How... touching... [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 23, 2011)

Right said Fred..


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 23, 2011)

The humans have found the antidote.. clever beings, humans..


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Right said Fred..


 [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## swizzle (Jul 24, 2011)

They also like to give love bites. Usually on whatever hand is close while your petting them and occasionally on your chin.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 24, 2011)

Kneading is a throwback to their kittenhood.  They did it to get more milk from Mom.  As everyone said, it is a sign of affection.  

 You're a very lucky cat, Ms. Night Jonsen!  Let us know how you do at the vet.


----------



## carobran (Jul 24, 2011)

we used to have a coupla cats............and the doge were scared to death of them.......but,then again.........my dogs arent the brightest animals in the world[&:][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 24, 2011)

Seems to me there's 2 basic cat types, when it comes to how "affectionate" they are.. there's the ones you can pick up and carry around like a sack of doorknobs, and the ones who get hissy and scratchy, and bightybighty when you touch them the wrong way..


----------



## Stardust (Jul 24, 2011)

How's the kitty today cyber? If the wifey going to keep her???? []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 24, 2011)

She is quickly turning into a sack of knobs.. which in this case is a good thing.. I can pick her up, and she doesn't freak. Zoe doesn't allow me to do that, unless there's a thunderstorm.. Annie is a big fat pig-butt roly poly little girl, short limbed and very short hair.. kind of like a little hog.. I use her as a 2nd pillow most nights.. []
 We might have her here for a while, esp if she passes the health exam tomorrow..


----------



## Stardust (Jul 24, 2011)

Think positive now and she will ~ [] meow ~


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 24, 2011)

I think she's well..


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 24, 2011)

...


----------

